# Opinion on (western) saddle?



## ImagineCorgis (Nov 7, 2014)

Found this nice looking saddle and would love to hear your opinion about it!
What looks good, what not?

What type do you think it is? Judging by the horn it looks like a ranch/roper saddle to me. But I might be wrong. 

This extra bit of padding on the seat is also new to me, don't know if anyone has any experience with it?

I do not know the brand of the saddle unfortunately. If you have any ideas what it could be, please do tell!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like a cheap import imitation Wade-style saddle.

I believe that style seat with the partial padding is called a bicycle-style seat. 

If you look up under the skirt, what's the tree made of? How does the leather feel? If you flip it over and look in the air channel, is the tree exposed (should be) or is it covered in "fleece" (sign of a cheap import)?


----------



## ImagineCorgis (Nov 7, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks like a cheap import imitation Wade-style saddle.
> 
> I believe that style seat with the partial padding is called a bicycle-style seat.
> 
> If you look up under the skirt, what's the tree made of? How does the leather feel? If you flip it over and look in the air channel, is the tree exposed (should be) or is it covered in "fleece" (sign of a cheap import)?


Thank you for a quick reply!

The saddle is not mine therefore I can't check anything on the saddle at the moment (really appreciate the tip tho!), or the brand. Im interested in buying it but wanted to get some information about it before I even think of going to check it out.
Mailed the owner and he said the brand is JC Martin Saddlery. Ever heard of it?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I think, but not sure, that JC Martin is a knock off and playing on the real Martin saddles name.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

anndankev said:


> I think, but not sure, that JC Martin is a knock off and playing on the real Martin saddles name.


I think (but not 100% certain, like you) that you are correct. 

Personally I don't like padded seats, or the bicycle seat. I find them uncomfortable on long rides. And if those bicycle seats aren't put together just right they rub you in all the wrong places!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There are two JC Martins. There's the real deal, which are sold by JC Martin Saddle Co and are $1500 on the low end. Then, there is a knock off JC Martin that is sold on eBay for around $500 new.

If this saddle doesn't have a maker's mark on it, I would expect it to be the knock-off version, which I would run far far away from.


----------



## ImagineCorgis (Nov 7, 2014)

The seller is selling it for 2000$ 
But after all Ive heard I think I'll pass! 
Thank you very much for the help everybody!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it may not be a bad saddle, but that price is high . you are in Croatia, right? so , western saddles may be harder to come by. have you ever looked into getting a Portuguese saddle? I 've always thought they were cool.


----------

